# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Hi too

## DFogg

I have been checking to the forum too, but have been at a loss for something to say. I am glad Howard broke the ice.

Does this have to be strictly Japanese?

----------


## A. Ko

> _Originally posted by DFogg_ 
> *I have been checking to the forum too, but have been at a loss for something to say. I am glad Howard broke the ice.
> 
> Does this have to be strictly Japanese?*



Hi Don!  Long time no see (in person).

Not sure what you mean.  Strictly Japanese... as opposed to, say, Viking?

We used the term "Japanese-style" - so it's not shinsakuto but "gaijin-ken".  :Smilie:

----------


## Howard Clark

Hey Don, good to see you are online somewhere. I don't know, seems to me if you make stuff in the style, that was the essential qualification ?

Whatcha been makin' lately ?

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Howard Clark_ 
> *Hey Don, good to see you are online somewhere. I don't know, seems to me if you make stuff in the style, that was the essential qualification ?
> 
> Whatcha been makin' lately ?*


   I think that is indeed the only real qualification, and Dons stuff is perfect for this forum. part of the point I believe was to give the J styled makers a place of there own that would include people such as myself and polishers and other related folk. We dont really fit in the Nihonto forums and the subject gets pretty diluted in the cafe so here we are. The thing is since there dosnt seem to be much for the limited people we have here to talk about hehe. It seems to have become a sort of show and tell forum so show us some stuff and due tell about it! perhaps that will help fire up some interesting topics?

----------


## DFogg

> _Originally posted by Howard Clark_ 
> *Hey Don, good to see you are online somewhere. I don't know, seems to me if you make stuff in the style, that was the essential qualification ?
> 
> Whatcha been makin' lately ?*


I have been working on a Dha this week and using the sanding block system in the Gaigin's Guide.
[IMG]F:\graphics\working\shop\sandingsword320.jpg[/IMG] 
It is like working on a stone. You can apply a lot of pressure because you are using arms, back, legs in the process. I found some sticky rolls of abrasive paper at the auto paint store Mirka brand that make changing out the abrasive simplier than cutting sheet and wedging it in place.

Working over a broad surface with lots of pressure is giving me nice flats and crisp lines. I won't be able to go all the way with this system, but should be able to take it to 600 grit at any rate.

I was a little sore today, but then I am getting old. :Smilie:

----------


## DFogg

Where are the directions for posting pictures?

----------


## Guido Schiller

> _Originally posted by DFogg_ 
> *Where are the directions for posting pictures?*


Click here - see under What are attachments? 
I noticed that you typed [IMG} instead of [IMG] - just edit your post and try it again, the pic should show.

----------


## DFogg

> _Originally posted by Guido Schiller_ 
> *
> Click here - see under What are attachments? 
> I noticed that you typed [IMG} instead of [IMG] - just edit your post and try it again, the pic should show.*


I made a page showing a close up of the block system Sanding block 

The idea came from Don Myra at Gaijin's Guide 

It has been a help to me. [IMG]F:\Graphics\Working\Shop\SandingSword320.jpg[/IMG]

I am missing something on the picture thing so the hell with it, just click on the link and go to my web site.




_Post edited to clean up IMG tags

Dennis Boas_

----------


## DFogg

_Post edited to clean up IMG tags

Dennis Boas_

----------

